# Damp meters/Hymers



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Somebody once told me that a Damp Meter cannot read properly on Hymer internal walls. Something to do with the insulation.
Does anybody know for certain :?: 
When my Tramp went in for part exchange, they never tested it prior to me completing the deal. makes me think :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well mine certainly has different material than the old Pilote - it's smooth rather than the fabric covered foam that Pilote used - it won't take the prongs on my (cheapo) meter. I suspect there are different ways of testing the material? perhaps somebody else can come up with a definitive method?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bognormike said:


> well mine certainly has different material than the old Pilote - it's smooth rather than the fabric covered foam that Pilote used - it won't take the prongs on my (cheapo) meter. I suspect there are different ways of testing the material? perhaps somebody else can come up with a definitive method?


Hi.

The only thing I can think of is.. Set fire to it, if it smokes it's dry.. If it steams it's damp..

There yer go. sorted. :wink:

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I have a feeling the internal is a honeycomb made from a very thin aluminium with some foam. I was told the prongs wont get a reading, but as I have never had a meter, I have never tried.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The attachment below is a cross section of a Hymer roof as provided by Hymer for our Point Of Sale.

I don't know if this construction is mirrored through the entire Hymer range or model years. There is the outer aluminium skin, a high density foam and the inner wallboad.

These factors would explain why a damp meter is unecessary.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Damp meters are notoriiously iffy when testing to an amount of dampness. the delares will tell you that 20% is allowed.

You can use it as a comparitor though and test certain places at say 3 month intervals and see what teh readons are rather like they do in a had check. then any error isnt so important as its an increase tat your looking for.

Phill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> The attachment below is a cross section of a Hymer roof as provided by Hymer for our Point Of Sale.
> 
> I don't know if this construction is mirrored through the entire Hymer range or model years. There is the outer aluminium skin, a high density foam and the inner wallboad.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, I don't quite understand why a damp meter would not pick up any damp ion the foam.
I take it that is the Paul system of Hymer's


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Grath, 

I think with the foam being High Density, it naturally repels water so it won't/shouldn't absorb it.

This is the same style of construction Carthago use on their motorhomes also.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Damp meters are notoriiously iffy when testing to an amount of dampness. the delares will tell you that 20% is allowed.
> 
> You can use it as a comparitor though and test certain places at say 3 month intervals and see what teh readons are rather like they do in a had check. then any error isnt so important as its an increase tat your looking for.
> 
> Phill


Please see NCC guidelines below for meter readings.

Meter reading will very between brands and quality, the meter we use are few hundred pounds each.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I can't comment on Hymers in general but certainly on our last 'van (2005 Niesmann & Bischoff) it was not necessary (and indeed not possible) to use a damp meter on the walls as they're made from aluminium on the inside skin as well as the outer skin so it's impossible for the inner skin to become damp - but it does conduct electricity rather well. This produces some quite interesting readings on a damp meter (100% wet) as witnessed by the salesman from the dealer where we traded it in. He went white in the face when he tested it with his little meter and declared it was saturated throughout. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He also went rather red in the face when it was explained to him that the interior was aluminium.  

As N&B 'vans are made by Hymer and indeed some Hymer models are simply re-badged N&Bs I expect that some Hymer models share this type of construction and cannot therefore be tested with a damp meter.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Gaspode, that was the sort of thing I was talking about in my OP.
Thanks


----------

